# الكل لازم يقرأ مهم جدا (سمات الاسرة المسيحية)



## مورا مارون (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*:sami73:سمات الاسرة المسيحية:sami73:*​ 
*تعريف الأسرة في المسيحية:*
الأسرة في المفهوم المسيحي كنيسة صغير إذ يقول الرسول بولس إلى فليمون المحبوب وإلى الكنيسة التي في بيتك وهي مجال لاخبار عمل الله في توحيد الزوجين وفي تقديس نسلهما للمسيح وفي الاشعاع المبارك في الوسط المحيط.

*ميادين المحبة الأسرية:*
تظهر المحبة الأسرية في ميادين مختلفة ومجالات متعددة مثل:

*المذبح العائلي:* 
وهو الصلاة المشتركة وقراءة جزء من الكتاب المقدس مثلا كوسيلة ربط روحي للأسرة وكاخذ لفعل الروح القدس في كافة أفرادها وكقوة طاردة لكل شرير.

*التناول المشترك:* 
إن التفاف الأسرة كلها حول جسد الرب ودمه الأقدسين في التناول تهتم هذه السمة لدينا بالعلاقة الفردية مع الله كما بالعلاقة الجماعية في الجماعات أباركك يارب.

*طرد المشاكل أمام الله:*
إن تعويد أولادنا أن نرفع قلوبنا لله عند أي مشكلة أو ضيقة يعد أمرا هاما فبالإضافة إلى أن ذلك يعطي الله فرصة للتدخل في مشكلاتنا ويعطينا تهيئة قلبية للتسليم والشكر نجد أن هذا الأسلوب ينمي الأولاد روح الإيمان والشركة ليلجأوا إلى الله في كل ظروفهم (ادعني وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني.)

*روح التافهم في الأسرة:*
إن ضعوط الحياة في العصر الحاضر سواء على الزوج المرهق أو الزوجة العاملة أو الابناء المتوترين بمستقبلهم وصراعاتهم ... هذا يستدعي الإلتزام بمبدأ التفاهم ونية إنهاء الخلافات.

*ملاحظة:* 
يستحسن أن تقوم الأسرة بزيارات محبة لأسر مسيحية اخرى فهذا يدعم روح المحبة والوفاء في المجتمع المسيحي ويجب على الأسرة أن تهتم بالتربية المسيحية الحقيقية ومتابعة الحياة الروحية و التعاليم المسيحية التي تمنع من الأنحراف والميل إلى الأماكن الخطيرة..

*:smi102:ودمتم ....*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل و مهم 
ميرسي ليكي أختي  مورا مارون
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااااااااائع يا مورا 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع قيم ومهم يا مورا تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي​*


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2008)

كلام جميل اوى يا مورا

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

كاريما \كاندي​ 
*كوكو \ورنا*


*شكراا ليكم*

*ربنا يباركم *

*سلاك المسيح معكم جميعا*​


----------



## mero_o (21 أكتوبر 2008)

انا وبيتى نعبد الرب ذي مقال اشعياء
علي فكرة انا كنت مسكة كورال السنة اللي فاتت وكان الهدف انا وبيتي نعبد الرب 
الفكرة بتعتنا كانت ان البيت اللي بنة ربنا لكن علشان نحافظ علي وجود ربنا لازم مننساش الحب بنا وبين بعضنا وكمان الصلاة لاجل البيت ومننساش اننا نور للعالم لازم نحافظ علي مظهر البيت قدام الناس وعلمناة لولادنا


----------



## وليم تل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا مورا مارون
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_o قال:


> انا وبيتى نعبد الرب ذي مقال اشعياء
> علي فكرة انا كنت مسكة كورال السنة اللي فاتت وكان الهدف انا وبيتي نعبد الرب
> الفكرة بتعتنا كانت ان البيت اللي بنة ربنا لكن علشان نحافظ علي وجود ربنا لازم مننساش الحب بنا وبين بعضنا وكمان الصلاة لاجل البيت ومننساش اننا نور للعالم لازم نحافظ علي مظهر البيت قدام الناس وعلمناة لولادنا


 
[q-bible] أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كلاَمِي وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً.[/q-bible]

فعلا انت يارب صخرة الاساس لبيوتنا وبدونك باطل بناؤنا وبنياننا​ 
فان لم يبني الرب البيت فباطل يتعب البناؤن​ 
ربنا معاكي​ 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مورا مارون
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> مودتى​


 وليم نورت ياباشا

كده ايه الغيبة الطويلة دي

اشتقنالك
​


----------

